# Home target curve?



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

What curve do you guys shoot for as a starting place in a home setup?


----------



## steffanan (Dec 9, 2010)

Fletcher munson plus a little bass.

Honestly though, in a home setup, the frequency response is so much less important than other factors, i think it's more difficult to tune a home using a rta than headphones or car setups. Have you tried using pink noise? That is a pretty effective way to get a good starting point in a home setup.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

pink noise with rta? I've had a decent home setup for years but was ok with how it was out of the box but I just finished a little theater room so I wanted to try my hand at tuning it some. Just didn't know where to start. In a car I always have shot for a curve and then played with the eq until I get close to my liking.


----------

